# Dealer cost on 1 1/4 Thermopex?



## MNBobcat (Sep 6, 2009)

I have to purchase a 300 foot roll of 1 1/4 inch Thermopex.  I'm wondering if someone can post or PM me the dealer cost of that 300 foot roll?  I'd like to negotiate a reasonable price with a dealer and if I know their cost I'm certain we can arrive at something that would lend them a fair profit without putting me in the poorhouse.

So far the best price I've found is $14 a foot and I know I can do better than that.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## MNBobcat (Sep 7, 2009)

B u m p


----------



## in hot water (Sep 7, 2009)

I think you may fine many of the online dealers sell at or below what a contractor may pay.  For a contractor, price depends a lot on volume, my local suppliers has 5 different price levels.

Beware of bargin basement cost, pex needs to be handled and stored properly, look at the date code, sound like some 15 year old pex is still being sold it could have a compromised oxygen barrier.


----------



## MNBobcat (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi FHS,

Thanks for the reply.  I think you may be speaking about Pex in general.  I was trying to find out the dealer cost on Thermopex (the stuff with the foam insulation around it.)


----------



## Duetech (Sep 7, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110424044113&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
The above link is for 1" foam insulated O2 pex but they sell other sizes. I have a project in mind and contacted them for 1 1/4" O2 and they quoted me $8 a linear foot plus shipping. My current system is built like their advertised product on eBay and it has worked fine for the last three winters. My costs barely beat their current price and that was three winters ago.


----------



## leaddog (Sep 7, 2009)

If you go above *200 that stuff will melt I think . it looks like poly foam and I've had that melt on an older system I had. 
leaddog


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 8, 2009)

I use this stuff, my boiler/water temps are as expected. Works well. My cost was too high.....but it works very good. Just started a fire, bring on the heat.


----------



## MNBobcat (Sep 8, 2009)

Cave2k said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110424044113&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> The above link is for 1" foam insulated O2 pex but they sell other sizes. I have a project in mind and contacted them for 1 1/4" O2 and they quoted me $8 a linear foot plus shipping. My current system is built like their advertised product on eBay and it has worked fine for the last three winters. My costs barely beat their current price and that wat three winters ago.



Thanks.  I've seen that stuff before.  I don't think it will have the same insulation value as Thermopex and with a 300 foot run I need the best stuff I can find.  I appreciate the info.


----------



## heaterman (Sep 8, 2009)

MNBobcat said:
			
		

> Cave2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had good success using bare pex and hiring an insulating contractor to come and spray it with closed cell foam. Several of the jobs we have done that with are in the 300' range and I have yet to find on that loses more than a degree of water temp in that distance. When you think about it, most of the tubed type products have less than an inch of insulation on the sides...........


----------



## MNBobcat (Sep 9, 2009)

heaterman said:
			
		

> MNBobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heaterman,

I've read your posts on how you insulate the pipes.  Have you ever dug one up after a few years?  Just wondering how the foam fairs after being in the ground for a few years.


----------



## heaterman (Sep 9, 2009)

MNBobcat said:
			
		

> heaterman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I have never had cause to dig one up. The company I use in my area has been using this particular product for 12 years in all types of underground applications with excellent results.


----------



## MNBobcat (Sep 10, 2009)

Heaterman,

Would it be possible for you to post or PM me the name and phone of the company you use?  I'd like to call and find out what that product is and then see if I can't find someone locally.

Thanks.


----------



## SE Iowa (Sep 10, 2009)

MN Bobcat, 
  Look for a Conklin rep in MN.  They are a broad based company out of Shokope MN that train and sell multiple foam products.  I'm sure they would know a dealer/applicator in your area.


----------



## heaterman (Sep 10, 2009)

MNBobcat said:
			
		

> Heaterman,
> 
> Would it be possible for you to post or PM me the name and phone of the company you use?  I'd like to call and find out what that product is and then see if I can't find someone locally.
> 
> Thanks.



Alpers Insulation out of Traverse City MI. Phone number is 231-946-6143 or 231-946-7450 ask for Ron


----------



## MNBobcat (Sep 11, 2009)

I checked into it and I was told $6 a foot to have the lines sprayed with foam.  1 1/4 pex is $2.52 a foot.  I'd need a supply and return which puts me at $5.04 a foot for the pair plus $6 a foot for the foam or $11.04 a foot total.  

1 1/4 Thermopex is $14 foot.

So sprayed in place is about a $900 savings for a 300 foot run.  I'd have to dig a trench with a small backhoe to have room for the guys to spray the foam.  Whereas, I can use a trencher on my bobcat if I run Thermopex.  Not sure its worth the extra work to foam the lines for only a $900 savings.  I guess one advantage of the spayed in place option is I could go up to 1 1/2" pex for an additional $600 and get more GPM capacity.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 11, 2009)

Good points,But should be higher R-value with the spray on. That's a long run.


----------

